# [HELP] Curl not working



## Lonesome.Zombie (Oct 13, 2016)

i have in stalled wordpress on centos 6.5 (64bit) and when i change permalink settings and click on any post it shows me an error page, i have updated .htaccess file and curl is enabled on my vps but still cant igure out what is the actual problem. its a fresh installation please someone help me to solve this issue.


----------



## Lonesome.Zombie (Oct 13, 2016)

error









curl 








.htaccess


----------

